

Ask HN: What do you think of this business idea? PDF printing & delivery - zackattack

The idea's simple: you upload a PDF, and then a hard printout is mailed to you ASAP. Useful if you don't have a printer, or want it mailed to someone else, etc. Like FedEx Kinko's except way simpler and only solving the one problem.<p>If you know of some place already solving this please let me know cuz I have some PDFs to print and I don't want to have to go to Kinko's..
======
paulsingh
Actually, I do this: www.mailfinch.com

It started out as a joke -- partly inspired by Dustin Curtis' Snail project
and the fact that my dad (and a bunch of his friends) sent a lot of flyers for
their small businesses.

~~~
Shamiq
That's pretty cool. What do you have that's automated?

~~~
paulsingh
The back-end printing operations.

------
revorad
I'm struggling to think of a genuine use case. The problem is the waiting
time.

It might work if your target user was someone who didn't need the printout
immediately. Otherwise, you'd have to deliver the printouts pretty damn fast.
Faster than Amazon to deliver a printer. But then, you'd have to charge loads,
so there may not be a viable business there.

You might want to look for people in some specific profession who have
printing problems. Otherwise this might be a solution looking for a problem.

~~~
zackattack
i agree, i'm mostly looking to see if anyone else has this exact same problem

~~~
revorad
Ok. What exactly is your problem though? Why wouldn't you just buy a printer?

On second thoughts, this service might actually be useful if the printouts are
to be sent to someone else so that you don't have to deal with the handling
and postage. For example, web or print designers might find it useful to send
hard copies of their initial designs to prospective clients as a way of giving
a quote. Small high street businesses and shopkeepers who don't have an online
presence would probably find it more convincing to see something in the flesh
rather than on a computer. In fact, designers could probably do this without
even being asked for a quote. Find the postal address of potential customers
and snail mail them some designs with a quote and your contact details.

Does that make any sense?

------
papaf
I don't have access to a printer this week and this would have definitely been
useful for me. When sending to third parties, its not just the effort of
printing that's being saved but also buying the stamps, having enough
envelopes and going to the postbox.

If this was also available internationally it would also cut delivery times
down if the printing was done in the local country.

------
cjg
From the suggestions made so far, it sounds like there are a variety of niches
where this might be suitable. Tailor your offer to each niche - for example,
you could offer a high speed courier (i.e. motorbike) option for those who are
speed (but not price) sensitive.

Perhaps offer a range of quality vs. cost.

------
cjg
This could come in useful for large documents or many copies of a document. It
could be significantly cheaper to print 1000 copies of a ten page document on
dedicated hardware (and have those copies delivered) rather than try to print
that sort of volume locally.

------
pbhjpbhj
Looks great to me. I don't personally have need of it, though if I found I had
need to send letters in the US it would be cheaper than airmail it seems (from
the UK).

If you want international trade you should probably list paper sizes in cm and
as standard measures (A4?, US Letter?) and give paper weights in gsm.

Do you only handle PDF?

Are you planning on using something like TinyMCE,
<http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/>, in your "type in your letter" box?

If you need someone in the UK then I'd be interested...

------
bluesmoon
about 10/11 years ago, this company called homeindia.com used to do this. The
idea was that a whole bunch of Indians work in the US/Europe and use email
every day, but their families back in India have no internet access. They
provided a service where you'd email stuff to them, and they'd print it out
and snail-mail it to the destination for a small fee. I have no idea if they
survived the dot-com crash of 2001.

They still exist today, but looks very different from what they were back
then.

~~~
revorad
DTDC couriers used to do that too.

------
ahoyhere
I just bought an expensive course on writing articles faster & more
effectively, and it was from a dude in NZ - he had it printed, bound and
shipped to me by: mimeo.com.

They offered great, very fast service and excellent customer service (had a
problem with deliverability in Austria & they dealt with it right away).

So the idea of routing around printing is good, but I'd say you should tweak
your use case.

